# FS: Discus



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling a few discus to make some room. First pic is a 4.5"+ Snakeskin X Altum and the second is a 5"+ Red spotted Penang. Both are in perfect health and are both eating both frozen bloodworm and Tetra bits dry food. 

Snakeskin $60
Red spotted Penang $120

PM me if interested. Prices are firm. Both discus are originally from April.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow the red spotted penang is nice!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That Penang red spot (from my hometown, thank you very much) is probably one of the most beautiful discus I've ever seen. Whoever gets these fish will be very lucky.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you deliver? Ill take them both if you can


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Buyer backed out. Back up for sale.


----------

